# gaggia platinum swing up fault



## markray (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi can anyone help just turned on my gaggia and it just says priming water circuit it seems to do it 3 or 4 times then says seek assistance just before it done this it ground tthe coffee beans but no water went through,and when it gets to prime no water seems to go through


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I cannot remember the link but there are a couple of You Tube videos showing the simple procedure to fix this on your model. Regular maintenance prevents it.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I always advise clients: " Run the cleaning program (with a puly tab) weekly..then, if in doubt, run it again...these little Puly Caf tablets will save your life !"


----------

